# Rear Speaker Placement Dolby Atmos 7.1.4



## Flegg (Dec 13, 2018)

Hi everyone
I have a 10 feet by 15 feet room and i have a 5.1 set up at the moment.I want to upgrade to a 7.1.4 speaker set up.Every thing is fine except the placement of the rear speakers.The back wall is a full length window.with a door to the left.What would you recommend doing for the rear speakers .The sofa is an L shaped sofa and is pushed as far forward as possible .I could put them on the side walls but according to the Dolby Atmos diagram this would be outside the optimum angle. I have included a diagram.Thank you in advance.
Flegg


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Place them on stands in front of the rear window? Or does that not pass the WAF?


----------

